
California to make effective phone and laptop disk encryption illegal in 2017 - zobzu
http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/05-06/bill/asm/ab_1651-1700/ab_1681_bill_20060922_chaptered.html
======
couchdive
The bill I assume OP meant to post.

[http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/15-16/bill/asm/ab_1651-1700/ab...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/15-16/bill/asm/ab_1651-1700/ab_1681_bill_20160120_introduced.html)

------
asjfkdlf
Where does it say anything about encryption?

------
pm24601
this is a bill from 2006?

Bad link!

~~~
DrScump
Yes. The submitter looked up the right bill number but the wrong session.
couchdive has the correct link.

